# SS Benefit retirement statement



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

So I am getting the papers ready so we can do our taxes this year asap.
I am looking at our SS statement and it has 2 amounts for total. The total
for what we got last year and then a total for the medicare that was took out.
So I pull last years statement and compare them. Last year only had 1 total,
and it was for the total amount of both $$ numbers.
So I say to husband.....wonder what the government is up to now for our taxes.


----------

